# Billy Blog



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

First day home


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

Getting to know mother hen Tessa


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

Her first pic from a picture phone


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a lazy baby


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

Me and my buddies!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a special Christmas bunny! Okay mom, take the **** hat off now.


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

*YAWN* You're boring me mom!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mom's prettiest girl sitting in her favorite spot


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am the devil, I will take over this here cat tower!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mom, can I have some beer too since it's New Years Eve? Just one mom?


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2009)

She is so adorable! I love that all your animals get along so well! 

Is she spayed? If so, ever think about getting her a boyfriend?I volunteer with Midwest Rabbit Rescue and they have plenty of single males


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Haley wrote: *


> She is so adorable! I love that all your animals get along so well!
> 
> Is she spayed? If so, ever think about getting her a boyfriend?I volunteer with Midwest Rabbit Rescue and they have plenty of single males



She's still a baby so I haven't gotten her spayed yet. I'd love to breed her but I probably wouldn't be able to let them go, I know I'd just love em too much. I'm thinking I will probably get another someday, just so much fun. 

I've seen that rescue group and looked at their listings before. I'll definitely check in with them when I'm ready for another. I got Billy from a farmer on my street. He said he had no babies, but we open up the hutch and there's this tiny little white fur ball, had to have her. She is a lot of fun but very mischievous. If I sleep in too long she jumps on me and pees ON ME to alert me that I should be awake paying attention to her.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Your baby is so cute!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Your baby is so cute!


Thank you! I love her to pieces! She's been quite hyper today, you would have thought it was a full moon. She usually sleeps all afternoon, but nope. Racing around and doing binkies.


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 22, 2009)

My mom is obsessed with my little bunny mouth







"MOMZ, YOU WOKE ME UP FROM MY NAP!"


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2009)

You've got some great DBF (dead bunny flop) pictures there! What a cute girl, and she's obviously very comfortable in your house! It's great that all the animals get along too. Do the cats groom her? Also, how old is your puppy and how does he react? I want a dog someday and I figured I would need to get a young puppy to train him from birth not to eat bunnies.


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 22, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> You've got some great DBF (dead bunny flop) pictures there! What a cute girl, and she's obviously very comfortable in your house! It's great that all the animals get along too. Do the cats groom her? Also, how old is your puppy and how does he react? I want a dog someday and I figured I would need to get a young puppy to train him from birth not to eat bunnies.



Thanks, she does the flops all the time and she's comfortable enough to lay right out in the middle of a room instead of a corner. And yes, the cats groom her all the time, Roger was just doing that about a half hour ago. My doberman is about 9 years old, I also have a Boston Terrier who is a few years old. The dogs don't really bother with her much, I think to them it's just another cat, lol. I never had a problem introducing new animals with the dogs, they usually want to make sure mom isn't mad or everyone goes a running!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 22, 2009)

My big brothers, Horus and Roger looking very handsome............


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2009)

Aw, how great! Thanks for answering my question. Your animals are all so adorable!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 22, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Aw, how great! Thanks for answering my question. Your animals are all so adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2009)

Ahh they are so cute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

The kitty on the right reminds me of Patrick Stewart... Kind of...

Kitteh




Patrick Stewart


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL you're right!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 23, 2009)

"IZ BEIN' GOOD, I SWEAR MOMZ"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 23, 2009)

Would that face lie to you?


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 24, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Would that face lie to you?


It would definitely, and I'd believe it, LOL!


----------

